
Curiosity Depends on What You Already Know - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/33/attraction/curiosity-depends-on-what-you-already-know
======
xlayn
Parallel ideas:

    
    
      -The thing you know the most define the things you laugh about
      -Arguments can be won on an abuse of dragging the topic to an area of your knowledge
      

And last but not least:

    
    
      "I know that I know nothing"[0]
    

Therefore you have curiosity.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_know_that_I_know_nothing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_know_that_I_know_nothing)

------
Joof
Curiosity does increase the likelihood of survival by expanding the
information an organism has or simply have it wander into a more effective or
new way of living.

~~~
jqm
Curiosity can also decrease likelihood of survival. See: saying about
curiosity and cats. But as a species you might be correct.

~~~
milkytron
I believe he is absolutely correct when it comes to curiosity increasing the
likelihood of survival of a species (ignoring the species problem
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Species_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Species_problem)).
Because others learn from the curiosity of others as well as the one that is
curious. Even if the occasional damage is dealt to a species through
curiosity, the other members will likely learn and benefit from the mistakes
previous beings have made.

~~~
bcook
Curiosity is good for the group, but perhaps not for the individual?

~~~
Joof
In evolutionary terms, this is all that matters. For individuals it's
definitely a crapshoot.

------
eternal_intern
I wonder how related this is to the mechanics behind confirmation bias. We all
have a tendency to seek out get evidence that matches our "predictions" so to
say. Maybe what we define as curiosity is actually just searching for the
little hit of dopamine you get when you're right.

------
known
People who are right-brained tend to be creative, curious and intuitive, while
those ruled by the left are logical, strategic and rational

~~~
justinclift
You can't seriously be saying logical people aren't very curious? :(

